# Blue ram



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

My male keeps chasing the female around. I'm confused if he is trying to mate with her or if he just does not like her. Any suggestions?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Does she fight back? mine fight eachother its interesting to watch i have a male and female bolivian ram and its probably mating because he chases her, in my tank, the male either chases the female, they fight eachother or just swim swim together.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Is he exhausting her? They will chase a lot and courting can sometimes look like fighting. Look for torn fins and signs of undue stress- her trying to hide, gasping for breath at top of the water, pale in color, clamped fins etc. If she is getting pretty stressed out by it then you should probably remove one of the other from the tank. Otherwise it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

No torn fins or trying to hide. I think its just courting then. Maybe Ill get eggs soon :]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When she is interested her belly will pinken.


----------

